# Mid Atlantic Area Meet and Greet 2011



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok I am posting this now so all can plan and hopefully we will get a good turn out.
Memorial Day weekend 2011 I am proposing a camping trip to Switzer lake in the George Washington Nat. Forest.Located about 10 miles from Va/WV border on Rt 33.I think this is a very central area for many and the 3 day weekend gives us plenty of travel time.
I would like to see everyone there and we can drift around and meet each other and maybe have a little swap meet for those inclined and that have extra stuff/lookin for stuff.
We will have to determine a way to ID ourselves such as maybe a certain color peice of cloth in a windshield or something.
Anyway I hope this is of interest to some(hopefully a lot) of you so think on it and either drop a note here or PM me.
All are welcome no matter where you live so long as you can make it.
This is free primitive camping though I wouldnt make a big show of weapons as there will be other(sheeples) in the area.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been there long time ago and it is a fine looking place. It was getting dark but what i seen of it was nice. I hope everything gets buttoned up here by then. Maybe i,ll get lucky and have some free time then. Can't plan that far ahead it's day to day here on the time thing. Sounds great though. I would not know until a week or so from it. I hope it happens and there is a great meet.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Too far for us. Hope it goes well though.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE.... I will actually be able to make it.  That time of year is one my slowest times at work, so count me in. :beercheer:


----------



## ShadowSGT (May 19, 2010)

Is this still in the works?


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes this is still in the works and I will try to keep it in the front page as long as I can so everyone gets to see it


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NO2ANWO said:


> Yes this is still in the works and I will try to keep it in the front page as long as I can so everyone gets to see it


 I made it a sticky, that may help keep it up. Unfortunately it is a bit too far for me.

BB


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

thank you for that bunkerbob I am hoping to get a large turnout for this but if even one person shows then our network expands


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a little over 700 miles from me, but why would I drive even 5 fives to meet a group of crazy people who think the S is going to HTF just because we have a deficit that can never be paid, a president who would rather go on the View than set down with business people and discuss jobs.I could go on for days but have to go pack this last shipment of beans and wheat from Honeyville.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a 1,400 mile drive for me but I'll be there. :wave:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

That's not too far for me, and I've been there before. There's some great 'wheeling in that park, too, for anyone with Jeeps.

It's a little far out (time-wise) for me, so I have no idea what my schedule will be like by then, but I am definitely interested in trying to make it.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

NO2ANWO said:


> Ok I am posting this now so all can plan and hopefully we will get a good turn out.
> Memorial Day weekend 2011 I am proposing a camping trip to Switzer lake in the George Washington Nat. Forest.Located about 10 miles from Va/WV border on Rt 33.I think this is a very central area for many and the 3 day weekend gives us plenty of travel time.
> I would like to see everyone there and we can drift around and meet each other and maybe have a little swap meet for those inclined and that have extra stuff/lookin for stuff.
> We will have to determine a way to ID ourselves such as maybe a certain color peice of cloth in a windshield or something.
> ...


When ever we had large groups to gather like for reunions and birthdays at a public park etc. we always used playing cards hooked to the mirror inside the car. We would love to come however with all our livestock we would have to rent a cattle truck or horsetrailer. couldn't leave all these milking does behind.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> We would love to come however with all our livestock we would have to rent a cattle truck or horsetrailer. couldn't leave all these milking does behind.


Bring them along... maybe you could teach some of us how it's done.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm actually planning on being back in Northern NC by month end, and that's just a couple of states over from where I'll be living. I wont really know until closer to the date (mem. day weekend is a MAJOR time in the industry I'm involved in), but I'll do my best! It's always nice to meet FACE TO FACE, ja?

I hope to bag a few good deer this sesaon, if anyone's up for jerkey or sausage?


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Diego2112 said:


> I hope to bag a few good deer this sesaon, if anyone's up for jerkey or sausage?


OH YEAH!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

It's in my sales territory, might see ya there.:2thumb:


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

*I'll be there too*

I have been off line for a while. I was living with my best friend until she finally passed away from cancer. But I'm back and I will definately will be there its just around the corner for me.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> It's a little over 700 miles from me, but why would I drive even 5 fives to meet a group of crazy people who think the S is going to HTF just because we have a deficit that can never be paid, a president who would rather go on the View than set down with business people and discuss jobs.I could go on for days but have to go pack this last shipment of beans and wheat from Honeyville.


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:

man... i WANT to go, but my buddy is getting married that weekend (supposedly), I'll be there in spirit


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No go for us ... Like Freyadog I have to many critters ... and try to find someone to milk for you ...


----------



## asimov13647 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Registration required?*

Does we need to make reservations at the park? And do you happen to know how much they charge to camp? Facilities?


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

No reservations needed nor are there any facilities it is truly bring what you will need so make sure TP is in the bag lol
No charge either


----------



## GreyWolfe (Sep 18, 2010)

*Sounds good*

Its only a few hours from me, i am interested. Keep me in the loop.
Thanks
GreyWolfe


----------



## Kaytastrophy (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sounds interesting.....*

How about giving directions to where the camping area is. And pick a color bandana to place on the rear view mirror. Like red. Who would put
the red bandana on their mirror if they weren't in our group. Maybe a small poster with the initials MAAM&G to put in the camping area would be a good idea as well. Is anyone bringing stuff to demonstrate? or teach?
If I can get out of work on Monday I will try to be there. Kaytastrophy


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Basic directions are- 
located off Rt 33 in VA about 1-2 miles from the WV line
getting to 33 has so many possibilities depending on where you are so from Hampton take 64 to Charlottesville then 29 north to 33 then west or 64 to 81 to Harrisonburg to 33


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would like to make it. I picked up a slide in camper for my truck 2 yrs ago and I haven't been able to use it yet. 

I've seen people place a little marker on a google map that you zoom right in on an exact location. I haven't figured out how to do it, but it's a neat little trick to share a location.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

*Practically in my own Back Yard!*

Cool, Switzer Lake is only about 25 miles from our homestead. I've camped and fished there quite a few time years ago. Been a long time so, would lbe great to check it out again. I'd love to meet other like minded people. Maybe I can get a few others locally to join me (our locals are well informed and well armed).

You are right about the sheeple...don't show your firearms unless you are in a private group.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*Prepper Pow-wow?*

Not too awful far...

I'd be in an ambulance bristling with antennas, towing a red Jeep Wrangler...

IF it don't







by then, that is...

- Basey


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

If I get my Vw camper up and running I might make it, if not, I read Jeep trails so I would bring my Jeep. Love traveling but hate being so far from my home and supplies...


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

just about 3 hours south of me, sounds great! looks like i'll be bringing the jeep if i can get away for the weekend


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Junk*

I'll try to be there.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Familyobligations that weekend. No go for us. Sounds like a great time, though.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I would love to come but alas, the police academy has me on the range every weekend starting in March. Hope everyone has a great time though!


----------



## FrostHeaves (Feb 25, 2011)

Love to meet new folks but this is too far for us to drive. :dunno:

Anyone up for a meet up in New England sometime ?


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

more info -
Dry River and Switzer Lake. 
Dry River, from which the district takes its name, is not really dry. During the doldrums of summer, though, it disappears from view beneath the rocky rubble of the bed. Sometimes only pools are left here and there to indicate the river is not dead but in hiding. Water flows beneath the porous surface, connecting the pools. 

Dry River runs southeastward through the heart of the Dry River District along US 33. In a 14-mile stretch of river above Rawley Springs, on the eastern edge of the district, the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries stocks trout in spring when water levels are high enough. Game department signs along the road lead anglers to the stocked section. The river drainage is on the eastern slope of Shenandoah Mountain. A dam on the Skidmore Fork of the river, high in the Shenandoah Mountains near the West Virginia line, forms deep Switzer Lake. (Don't be confused by another stream called Skidmore Fork in the North River drainage to the south.) 

Switzer Lake's water is clear and cold enough year-round to support what is called a "put-and-grow" population of brook trout. The game department stocks fingerling brookies which grow to catchable size in a few years. Tiger and brown trout have also been stocked in the past. Anglers who don't mind the lack of facilities have caught brook trout up to 3 pounds and tigers and brown trout up to 4 pounds. 

The lake also supports warm-water species such as nice-sized largemouth bass and crappie. When the bass and crappie aren't biting, there are small but abundant bluegill and pumpkinseed and hybrid sunfish, rock bass, and bullhead catfish. 

Access is by trails along the west bank and by a primitive boat launch (no gasoline motors—this lake provides Harrisonburg's drinking water). Also, a road leads to the upper end of the lake. Early in the morning or at dusk, a quiet wildlife watcher can sometimes see deer, gray foxes, raccoons, and other animals come to water's edge to drink. Belted kingfishers (Ceryle alycon) plunge headlong into the lake for salamanders or minnows that rise to the surface. The lake is accessible by FR 227 off US 33 west of Harrisonburg, near the West Virginia state line.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Great NO2ANWO,

If the price of diesel goes up any more, I'll have to live off the land down there while I'm visiting... 

What if the







while we are there? 

Do we just stay and become a survival unit together?

Maybe I better stock the BOV I'm bringing to the hilt to be safe... 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/standard-automatic-5558/index2.html#post57120


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*A Way To Find Each Other...*

How are we going to find each other once we get there? Well, how about making or painting an bright red "E" and place it in our rear window? All we have to do then is look for cars that inform us that the occupants are 'READY' and that'll be us.  :2thumb:


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> How are we going to find each other once we get there?


If you get there after dark, just look for all the red lights flashing on my BOV   

Both sides and the back have 2 very bright floodlights too... you would think the "Strange Encounters UFO" has landed!


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Harley Rider that is very good lol
How bout we take the red part and put a large red square such as a peice of construction paper and place it in the window facing the road way

You can cut it in an E if you want also lol


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Plan on being there that weekend.:2thumb: Been offline for a while due to illness:gaah: and family obligations. But will be there even if I have to float in on a boat. Have had so much rain lately its water water water everywhere....but at my house on my hill its just nice and muddy.


----------



## goodoleboy8205 (Mar 25, 2011)

thinking of going how many are accually planning on attending?


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

OK time to bring this back into the limelight.
2 more weeks till memorial weekend so lets renew 
How many on here will be attending
I ask again cause some of you that wanted to may have had changes that will make you unable to attend and so anyone new will be aware


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be going, I have been planning on this for some time now, I am looking forward to meeting others of like mind and sharing ideas.


----------



## GreyWolfe (Sep 18, 2010)

*Wish we could make it...*

Wish we could make it, even though it would not be too far for us, we just have sooo many other commitments. Have fun and learn.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

As much as it pains me, I won't be able to attend. I have too much work to catch up on after being out for two weeks getting my shoulder repaired, plus I also have another two weeks of therapy to complete.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Will miss you both GreyWolfe and HarleyRider, Hope everything works out for each of you. :2thumb::2thumb: Been real busy and very sick this past winter, had heart trouble and a collapsed lung:gaah:, but better now and looking forward to the camping trip.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am thinking of going, but will have to leave sunday as I am in my cities memorial day parade. May have to do a church service on or sat or sun, that would knock me out. Will know more next week.:scratch sail


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Something to think about for you all who are going... the Geo Washington National Forest used to be private property. It was seized by the government "for the greater good" during the Great Depression and turned into a park leaving many families homeless. These were families that were homesteaders and surviving until the government came along. 

I have been there many times. My sister still lives nearby in Weyers Cave.


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok 1 more week and I havent heard from everyone yet as to whether they will attend. PMs sent to the few that did express interest at the beginning.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Our homestead is only about 45 min from Switzer Lake. I won't be able to camp as I have critters to care for and no one to do milking for me. We will also be hosting a Shabbat camping weekend at our place so, I will have to make it a day trip on Sunday or Monday. It will depend on what time my hubby has open for us to come together. We'll probably use a red flag or something on the mirror. Please post if this will be rescheduled.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

NO2ANWO said:


> Ok 1 more week and I havent heard from everyone yet as to whether they will attend. PMs sent to the few that did express interest at the beginning.


It looks like you and I are the only ones interested in going. Was really looking forward to this meeting, after such a long winter. putting together supplies now for the trip.


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep we may be the only ones that stay for the weekend tho I have heard from some others that live nearby and have critters to care for that they are looking at stopping by for a day trip at least.
Oh well it will be relaxing getaway if nothin else although I will try some snares and such to see if I can procure food without the loud signal of a firearm lol


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

Will be leaving Sat morning so I will arrive late morn or early afternoon so anyone that makes it look for my M1009(for those not familiar it is a camo'd full size Blazer)


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey all, 

It seems this last attempt didn't go too well...

Would anyone in the mid-atlantic region be interested in giving a get-together another shot? Maybe around PA, northern MD, or VA? I've put together events like this before that have worked out pretty well; I would be happy to take the lead on this if anyone thinks we can get a few to show up?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I would.

And there are nijas hiding in the trees, you just cant see em.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm up in the air ... the person that feeds and milks for me is getting ready to have a baby ... (try and find a person that can hand milk now a days :gaah

On a side note ... there are nijas hiding in the trees and chupacabras hiding behind them.  I know because my grandbaby saw one on the way down to the farm this morning... and you know a 4 year old, knows what she is talking about.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Alrighty, well let's see if we can keep building interest in this. Maybe look at a weekend in October?


----------

